# Birthday today and treated myself to a Rolex



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Well its my borthday today and i'm now at the grand old age of 23!!!

I've been out this morning and decided to treat myself and i bought myself a new Rolex Milgauss, i was just wondering if anyone else has bought one and what they thought of them? I was originally looking at a rolex datejust but they seem a tad old fashioned, and ended up with the Milgauss, which look a lot more modern

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgur ... N%26um%3D1

That should be a link, let me know what you think

Mike


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Totally agree the datejust is so yesterday. Very nice pressie to ones self :wink:


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> Totally agree the datejust is so yesterday. Very nice pressie to ones self :wink:


I've been contemplating getting one for ages and thought today was as good as any to get one!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats on the birthday. What do you do that at the age of 23 you can get a Rolex? I am so in the wrong job field :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Contratulations from a fellow watch lover [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> Congrats on the birthday. What do you do that at the age of 23 you can get a Rolex? I am so in the wrong job field :lol:


I work offshore!! Plus don't spend much money on anything else apart from the car of course


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

sniper-sam said:


> Contratulations from a fellow watch lover [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers, what watches do you have? Obviously i'm new to the game but i've seen several really nice watches some not really that expensive.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Totally agree the datejust is so yesterday.


Where as I totally disagree. The Datejust is timeless (excuse the pun!) IMO and will never be out of fashion. Here's mine:


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree the datejust is so yesterday.
> ...


I agree with you Kev,

I still really like them, and i will get one but i think i'm too young for one at the moment. Yours is a really nice example and i do like it alot, the ones i've been looking at have the 18ct gold on it which my girlfriend hates and dare i say it a also like them with the diamond dial!!!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

mikecrossuk said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the birthday. What do you do that at the age of 23 you can get a Rolex? I am so in the wrong job field :lol:
> ...


For whom? I'm in the industry too.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Prefer the Datejust (but that's probably because I've got one!). There's certainly money to be made in this offshore business if you can afford one at 23 though. Good on ya.


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> Prefer the Datejust (but that's probably because I've got one!). There's certainly money to be made in this offshore business if you can afford one at 23 though. Good on ya.


Yeh its not too bad, plus i get 32 weeks off a year too!!


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Widget said:


> mikecrossuk said:
> 
> 
> > ecko2702 said:
> ...


Currently working in the North Sea for Woodgroup but looking for something else as the platform i'm on is shutting down soon.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

32 weeks? Bloody hell. Tough life eh! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

mikecrossuk said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > Contratulations from a fellow watch lover [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


I have a few tag's, old seiko kinetic, gucci, etc.
Here is my latest purchase, dont think I will be buying anymore soon after forking out on this :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice Mike, I have a bit of a thing for Rolex's  but gold and diamonds, really Michael that's a bit flashy ain't it ;-)

I don't have the money for a Rolex so that's the main reason I don't have one ;-) however the second and equally important reason is that they just aren't big enough. I wear this on a daily basis - 55mm, Swiss movement, waterproof to 300m (I won't go more than 3 ;-) and it weighs an absolute tonne, I wore one of my other watches for the first time in ages and ended up taking it off and putting this back on as I missed the weight of it immediately ;-)










Charlie


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Charlie said:


> ........ however the second and equally important reason is that they just aren't big enough. Charlie


I love that Charlie but I'm the opposite and have girls wrists  so needed a smaller face. I like 'U - Boat' watches but again they are too big for me 

I've got a Rolex Seadweller - just the right size for me  









Saj


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


>


Ooooh, that's an absolute stunner! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I have a Carrera automatic myself, but your watch is a cracker. Mind if I ask how much it set you back?

A Bell & Ross is next on my shopping list


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Charlie


I'd struggle to see the numbers on that!! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

TT_Broonster said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I paid list price £4400, goldsmiths wouldnt budge on the price, and I was like a kid in a sweet shop, there was no hard sell by the sales guy, they ordered it in specifically for me.
They tell me there is only a handful in the UK and even less in Northern ireland.
Bell Ross have some pretty coooooooooool watches.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

sniper-sam said:


> I paid list price £4400, goldsmiths wouldnt budge on the price, ....


....and my dick's bigger than yours!! :roll:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Private Prozac said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > I paid list price £4400, goldsmiths wouldnt budge on the price, ....
> ...


What are you getting at? the guy askes me how much and I told him, besides its no secret, a quick call to any AD would tell you how much it is......


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> I paid list price £4400, goldsmiths wouldnt budge on the price


You can normally squeeze 10% or so off a Tag, but I guess they can afford to 'hold' on their prices for watches like that which are probably more limited in terms of stock.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

TT_Broonster said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > I paid list price £4400, goldsmiths wouldnt budge on the price
> ...


I bought my now wife a tag for her wedding present from the same goldsmiths and they gave me about 10% off that one.
its as you say, the RS2 I believe is quite rare, its in the Goldsmiths at Gatwick, duty free, £600 off.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

mikecrossuk said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > Prefer the Datejust (but that's probably because I've got one!). There's certainly money to be made in this offshore business if you can afford one at 23 though. Good on ya.
> ...


2 on 3 off I take it?

Get yourself on an FPSO if you want to get a few pennies stashed :wink:


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Very nice Mike, I have a bit of a thing for Rolex's  but gold and diamonds, really Michael that's a bit flashy ain't it ;-)
> 
> I don't have the money for a Rolex so that's the main reason I don't have one ;-) however the second and equally important reason is that they just aren't big enough. I wear this on a daily basis - 55mm, Swiss movement, waterproof to 300m (I won't go more than 3 ;-) and it weighs an absolute tonne, I wore one of my other watches for the first time in ages and ended up taking it off and putting this back on as I missed the weight of it immediately ;-)
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I know its abit over the top but thats me all over, The milgauss i've got is 40mm it does have abit of weight to it, obviously not as much as the one you've pictured. I like the look of it, i've seen one with similar looks to that which i did like can't remember the make but was limited edition and not that expensive.

The rolex is alot of money but it'll always be valuable, so i'm looking at it as an investment!!


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

SAJ77 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > ........ however the second and equally important reason is that they just aren't big enough. Charlie
> ...


I've got wrists like a 7 year old girl too, so i can't get one with that big of a face


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Widget said:


> mikecrossuk said:
> 
> 
> > Private Prozac said:
> ...


Its 2/2/2/4 so works out as 2/3, yeh thought of FPSO's, even thought of going further afield for a few years to get the big money but don't know if it'd be right for me


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

TT_Broonster said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > I paid list price £4400, goldsmiths wouldnt budge on the price
> ...


I managed to get 10% off my watch, which i was quite happy with, also i had a shop in Liverpool and one in Blackpool and i'd play them against each other to get the best price.


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the Rolex. Nice watch. Just packing up my Breitling after selling it on eBay.

Still loving its replacement though


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OK then,,, whats the time ?????????????????? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Widget said:


> 2 on 3 off I take it?
> 
> Get yourself on an FPSO if you want to get a few pennies stashed :wink:


Used to work off-shore myself a good few years back, flying out from Gt Yarmouth mostly. Worked for AMEC (James Scott) mainly on Conoco platforms, generally the Viking Alpha and it's satellites. Good old days


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I work in Great Yarmouth for Perenco - was BP.

I used to work for AMEC too. Only for about 15 months in 1997/98.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I love Bell and Ross watches, I have a watch that looks almost identical to a B&R, big square with a round face and a bolt in each corner. I love it, but it has been superceded now by my Nixon and also anyone that knows about watches always asked me if it was a B&R.

I had never heard of B&R until after I had had it a while, but constantly saying "no it isn't" became tiresome so my girlfriend started wearing it and started a trend at her work, loads of the girls started coming in with their boyfriends watches on :lol:

Charlie


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

TT Ade said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > 2 on 3 off I take it?
> ...


I've seen a few jobs off Gt Yarmouth recently, which seem alright


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I had a few Bell & Ross lookie likes very good copies and even the original only have swatch
movements in them :roll:

I am a Tag and Omega man looking at a new one for next year fits on the wrist perfectly and never needs a battery


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Here are a few in my collection

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg29 ... C_3193.jpg


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

I worked offshore, still in the business but in town now. I have a Rolex Explorer II ,....... are we a bunch of cliche's or what ?! :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm still in the business to a degree. I look after the ships that bring your petrol and derv into the country, specifically on the River Mersey. If you live in the north west and buy your fuel in the supermarkets then I likely bring it ashore for you and oversee the distribution from the terminal to the retailer.


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

I wish i hadn't seen this thread, im now missing my rolex sub date even more now  it'll be 12 weeks on wednesday its been in for a service :roll:

Due back any day now though


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Widget said:


> mikecrossuk said:
> 
> 
> > Private Prozac said:
> ...


I come out my time next year as an instrument Tech/Eng and hopefully looking to get offshore
whats FPSO ?


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeh its not too bad, plus i get 32 weeks off a year too!![/quote]

2 on 3 off I take it?

Get yourself on an FPSO if you want to get a few pennies stashed :wink:[/quote]

I come out my time next year as an instrument Tech/Eng and hopefully looking to get offshore
whats FPSO ?[/quote]

I'm an Instrument technician also, i take it your doing your degree? I was offered it, but decided not to do it. 
FPSO is a floating platform or floating, production, storage and offloading system


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

mikecrossuk said:


> I've got wrists like a 7 year old girl too, so i can't get one with that big of a face


That's my problem too 

That one KMPOWELL posted looks very classy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I bought my Rolex in 1967 and it is still going strong, but I also like "B&R's" , but if money was no object then I suppose it would have to be "Greubel Forsey" or "A.Lange und Sohne", alas my funds and wishes never seem to meet.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Farky said:


> I wish i hadn't seen this thread, im now missing my rolex sub date even more now  it'll be 12 weeks on wednesday its been in for a service :roll:
> 
> Due back any day now though


Know the feeling Jaeger Lecoultre been in away this last 10 weeks for new glass.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

My pride and joy...


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ive got a Breitling Navitimer and a Rolex Yachtmaster, though the Breitling has to be my favourite.


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> My pride and joy...


Nice!!!

That must be a part of a new range i've never seen it before :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I had an accident the other morning and dropped my Tag Heuer Carrera onto a tiled floor at the gym. I shattered the glass and bits have dropped inside and taken off a hand on the chronometer... 

Now wearing my Lotus watch bought in preparation for when I was thinking of jumping ship to get a Lotus... :lol: :lol:










Cheers

rich


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gutted Rich [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I really liked your Tag, I admired it that Sunday ;-)

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Gutted Rich [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I really liked your Tag, I admired it that Sunday ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Hopefully it will come back better than new Charlie, plus I've asked them to adjust it slightly. It gains 5 mins a month... 

I'll show you my collection one day - not in the 'etchings' way... I have a gorgeous Hamilton and some other hand made gems... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mikecrossuk said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > My pride and joy...
> ...


I thought you'd be impressed. Joking aside there are some lovely watches being discussed here.


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

wots with the posers on here these days?? i work offshore blah blah, north sea tigers i bet they call thereself to there mates

grow up and stop posing!


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Ohhh Touchy!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

no not at all mate i also work offshore but been in the game for over 10 years bet your the type who wears your watch when your offshore aswell


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

No happy with my £5 casio for that, still not sure what your problem is!!!

I know there are lots of people on here really into their watches so thought i'd share mine, no need to get arsey


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

well us woodgroup boys on the claymore are all havin a good laugh :lol:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

What did Clarkson say about Audi drivers and watches??


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

scottishloveknot said:


> wots with the posers on here these days?? i work offshore blah blah, north sea tigers i bet they call thereself to there mates
> 
> grow up and stop posing!


I'm sorry...I know my cars watch is special, but I agree...no need to show the world.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

i bought a black face and black bezel rolex submariner last week. i was looking for a while. got it brand new for £3600. cant go wrong as 16yr old ones are still going at over £2500. 
ive had a tag for 9 yrs and its never missed a beat but the rolex is a bit special. but my boss has a platinum datejust worth over £25000. now thats an amazing watch.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh dear yet another thread where some unnecessary comments have crept in.

I see no harm in Mike sharing his excitement with us all, it never occured to me that his motivation for doing so was anything other than just that. If I had the necessary funds I would buy a subtle Rolex and I would probably be so ruddy excited that I would post up a pic on here etc etc, not to show off but to share.

Cynicism is such an ugly trait ;-)

Charlie


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheers Charlie,

I wouldn't of made a post if i knew it would affend people, and the only reason i did was because purely because of excitement along with the fact i've been saving/contemplating getting one for over 2 years and on that day i'd decided to make the jump.


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

Carry on showing us your timepieces, the ones with negative comments, just dont read the thread...SIMPLE!

I'm been well into my watches in the past, ive had an Omega chrono diver, Americas cup, a leather strapped Breitling super avenger, all of which i have since sold on as i just dont stop wearing my Rolex sub date. Ive just got it back from service on Wednesday, after 3 months off my wrist! Its come back 'as new'  , well worth the £270 service. **waits for the "you could buy a decent watch for that" comments** :roll:

My mate has just bought the new rolex 'deep sea', (5.5k iirc) now that is a very nice and chunky timepiece in the flesh.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

We all know that Mike, don't worry.

Loveknot bloke, do you know Gordon Innes, Scott Watson and Jock Wallace?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> I had an accident the other morning and dropped my Tag Heuer Carrera onto a tiled floor at the gym. I shattered the glass and bits have dropped inside and taken off a hand on the chronometer...
> 
> Now wearing my Lotus watch bought in preparation for when I was thinking of jumping ship to get a Lotus... :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Where did you get this!
I cant find any sites selling Lotus watches, prob not looking right though.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Farky said:


> Carry on showing us your timepieces, the ones with negative comments, just dont read the thread...SIMPLE!
> 
> I'm been well into my watches in the past, ive had an Omega chrono diver, Americas cup, a leather strapped Breitling super avenger, all of which i have since sold on as i just dont stop wearing my Rolex sub date. Ive just got it back from service on Wednesday, after 3 months off my wrist! Its come back 'as new'  , well worth the £270 service. **waits for the "you could buy a decent watch for that" comments** :roll:
> 
> My mate has just bought the new rolex 'deep sea', (5.5k iirc) now that is a very nice and chunky timepiece in the flesh.


You could buy a decent watch for that :lol:

Charlie


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Very nice. I like my Datejust too, it has to be my favourite. My TAG 2000 has been a long and trusty companion though, and I also have a Pearce Pilots chronometer from the late 1930s which was my Dads when he was in the RAF.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Oh dear yet another thread where some unnecessary comments have crept in.
> Cynicism is such an ugly trait ;-)Charlie





Farky said:


> Carry on showing us your timepieces, the ones with negative comments, just dont read the thread...SIMPLE!





mikecrossuk said:


> Cheers Charlie,
> I wouldn't of made a post if i knew it would affend people, and the only reason i did was because purely because of excitement along with the fact i've been saving/contemplating getting one for over 2 years and on that day i'd decided to make the jump.


There is no need to explain yourself Mike. Ignore the negative comments and just enjoy the rewards of your 'graft'!

Saj


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

SAJ77 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear yet another thread where some unnecessary comments have crept in.
> ...


+1


----------

